# Ovulation



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey ladies, 

Well have been testing my ovulation every morning sicne Sunday as requested and today was my 18th day and still a BIG FAT "O" on the Clear Blue ovulation stick.

I'm on a 32 day cycle and I've been reading that anything over the 18th day on this cycle would mean that it
decreases your chance of conception.
Because this would be the 14th day prior to my expected period and ovulation later that this would mean the endometrial lining is, later on which would be less receptive to receive the egg. And also, the egg is supposedly less receptive to fertilization. 

Though when I try one of the ovulation calanders online, I get up my fertile days to be between 10th-15th Feb, as the first day of my last cycle was 26th Jan.  

All sooo confusing and soo much to consider, it's just not what I want to be hearing so early on in the process......................can anyone else tell me about their experiences with long cycles and their ovulation dates.

I must go and buy another pack of 7 of the CB ovulation sticks to conitnue testing as only have 1 left for tomorrow!

Lorna
x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hay lorna

dont FRET!!  its ok!  

is O for no ovulation?  what do they show for Ovulation?  

i ovualted around day 18 on my cycle that i got a BFP so dont worry about that.

my cycle would vary between 26 and 32 days (slightly polycystic ovaries) 

dont look at the ovulation calendars online cos they are just going for a rough average and everyone is different.

i was worried that my leutal phase wouldnt be long enough if i ovulated late in the month, but they can give you progesterone if that is the case, although in the end i decided not to and i still got pregant so there isnt anything to worry about with that, in the sense that you can do something abou it.

really you need to look at a pattern of several months to really get an idea of when you ovulate.  and ideally use some other diff meausre, like the CMV and basal body temp.

if you would like i can send you my chart for my mens cycles to see if you want to use a sim format.  PM me your email address.

often i wouldnt register the Leutinising Hormone even though i did ovulate, those OPK arent 100% accurate!  so dont get fixated on them.

i also used the digital monitor that checks for other hormone changes so it tells you, low, high and peak ovulation.  they are more expensive but i found easier to use.

axxx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Aimee, 

I think you can understand what it's like..........................same as everyone else on here all been or going through the same process. You just get caught up in the small things, and you get so desperate to become a parent you want things to work out!

I've been plotting my cycle for 6mths now and seem to be regular around 31-32 days. Though saying that I personally know a little bit of stress sends me haywire! So I need to make sure I don't fret about any of this and continue to lead an everyday life!

"O" is for no ovulation, and a   is for ovulation.

We purchased the Clear Blue digital fertility monitor, though I  can't begin that until the first day of my cycle. So another way to track the ovulation! 

Sounds like things have been certainly great for you guys, does Gaby ever want to become pregnant later on too with a sibling?

All fun, plus I'm a very impatient person, so I want to book my flights and have it all done yesterday!!!!!  

Lorna
xx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi lorna

totally can relate into stressing over the small things!  it was a rollercoaster plotting my cycles ... every time i got two lines on the monitor i would feel like id won a prize, even if i wasnt inseminating that month!  and if i didnt get one id be really down ...

and stress doesnt help so in the end i dont know whether it was a help or a hinderance doing my chart or monitoring  .... i guess ill see what i decided to do next time.

gabs doesnt want to get pregnant or give birth so when we try for sib it will be me who carries again (yahhay - i love being pregnant!).  we might investigate me carrying her eggs but its so much more complicated and im not sure how gabs would cope with the TX process .... but we will see when we get to it.  i would love to carry her egg baby think it would be gorge.  but it was tricksy me coming to the uk for tx let alone us both coming, and IVF is much more intense than our tx.

i tell you this process is a good one for trying to teach patience!  gabs had far more than me thats for sure!

ax

ps ill find you my why im in spain story from another thread and ill post it here.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG Ovulation isnt it so freaking annoying... im totally lost with mine!! Been doing BBT and OPK on the BBT my tempreture is not doing much exciting and on the OPK i only did one the other day and it was + but my temp hadnt gone up so im bouncing around the living room all happy happy thinking whoopy not only did i get to pee on a stick but i do actually ovulate... until DP who only had AF end a few days before did a test and guess what hers was + too!!!   so now im thinking my OPK are crap and my BBT is well frankly confusing  

Im thinking of getting a clear blue digital monitor but my god there expensive!

Im on a 31-32 day cycle every month without fail and im on day 20 today so surely my temp should have headed up now


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

I know FRUSTATING isn't the word!!

I bought it for £64.99, and 20 stips for £13.50, on chemist direct which is pretty good! And while I was shopping i bought more Folic acid, cod liver oil and primrose oil etc etc then on topcashback because I went through there got another £6.85 back. so all is all much cheaper than other places.

Let me know if your not joined to TCB and I can send you a referal 

I was thinking of start plotting my BBT, but don't know where to get a temperature thing from any ideas? Mind you by the sound of it, doesn't sound worth it!!

How far are you along with ttc etc?

Lorna
x


/links


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Ohhh just noticed your in Portsmouth - not sure I can associate with you being a Southampton lass  hehehehehehehe

Hows the weather down South?

x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

All the charting/testing stuff can be v frustrating, but I think that it is worth it overall! My cycle is generally rather shorter than yours Misspie, anywhere from 26-31 days (it's gone from being dead regular to being all over the place the last 6 months or so), but my luteal phase isn't usually any longer than 12 days. I never ovulate before cd16, and this cycle I think that it may have been as late as cd21!! I haven't been using OPKs, I'm just going by cervical mucus and the fact that I usually get ovulation pain. I'm not charting, as we'll be doing IVF again, so my usual cycle pattern is pretty immaterial! I hadn't heard about ovulation being past day 18 being a "bad" thing.

By the way, re: BBTs - you can't use your temperature to predict ovulation (although in some women, they do get a pre-ovulation temp dip) - it's only really helpful to confirm that you have actually ovulated, as you get a temp rise *after* ovulation. Where I found it of help when charting before conceiving Toby was in helping me to work out a rough time frame from getting a +OPK to actually ovulating. I did several OPKs a day to try and pinpoint the first +ve, rather than just testing once or twice a day. I used cheapie internet OPKs because I got through so many. But once you've had your first positive OPK reading, you can stop testing - one month I carried on testing, and got +OPKs carrying on for several days after ovulation!

I bought my BBT thermometer from Boots (it was in a TTC/ovulation kit) - you need to make sure you get a thermometer that reads to 2 decimal places: eg. 36.77 rather than just 36.8, as the differences in temperature are very slight and you need the greater degree of accuracy to be able to get much from looking at your temp charts.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Southampton yuk yuk yuk scummer!!! 

no i have not joined TCB so yeah a referal would be fab thanks!! 

Weather is crap here very dark and dreary....

We have not got far on our ttc journey yet just started charting at the moment and doing some clinic research LWC were my fave but now we are poss thinking of the Esperance in eastbourne...

I've had a terrible day at work today i was on my lunch replying to some emails and posting some rather personal info about TTC and IT decided to take remote control of my PC so here i am sat here chatting away about embarressing things and i get the IT chat thingy pop up saying i have a dodgey tool bar and he needs to remove it my curser started going all over the screen and he started opening all these boxes to clear with all my personal stuff in the background... i tried to use my mouse to fight it and close the pages but it wouldnt work so i had to just sit there why he could read about my AF and ovulating and all sorts of other non manly stuff.... got a little upset and cryed with embarressment


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

^yikes, how awful!!   


before i started ttc, in the year running up to beginning, i started to note day 1 of my period in my diary. nothing else, no other measurements. it was 28 days exactly every time. the minute i started ttc, it went mad. i had a 32 day cycle (so waiting ages for ovulation, certain i'd missed it) followed by a cycle where i ovulated on day 11 (that was the one i got my first bfp on). and everything inbetween since then  

i haven't heard anything about the 18 day thing. i suppose it does seem logical that as time passes your lining will degrade but a 32 day cycle isn't that extreme so i wouldn't have thought 18 days would be the cut off point... i know if your luteal phase is too short (or is it long?) then you can have implantation issues as your lining starts to disintegrate before the embryo can implant. but really, even if you ovulate late or early, your luteal phase should be pretty constant i.e. late ovulation doesn't 'eat into' your luteal phase.


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the comments so far everyone!

Well, we run out strips yesterday and suddenly had to run out late last night   to get some more for today, prior to waking up. And while I was in Boots, I alsopicked up one of the BBT thermometres you suggested nismat, and done that also today to start plotting. 

Oh what fun it is, taking your temperature and peeing on a stick!

I've given the temperature taking to my DW, who will do it before she leaves home every morning as she starts an hour before me. and I normally get up about 30mins after she's gone.

So today was still another BIG FAT "O", I just pray for the day of the smiley face now.....god knows what I will be like if I ever make a 2ww.

I've started looking at my cervical mucas too, which started last night, and I usually get a pain but nothing yet. Have started a nice proper chart thanks to Aimee.

*****-mum if you PM me your email address I'll send you a TCB referal. Sounds like your day at work was not what you wanted   though I suppose you have to try and look at it on the funny side! I just help doing things in the office, with full internet access and a few mins to spare here and there googling all these different facts are great. 

L
xx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, I'm still testing with a negative and those BIG FAT "O"s, plus I'm on day 21 of my cycle now!!!

come on Smiley's       (Smile and the world smiles with you)

I've just stocked up on CB Digital Ovulation sticks another 21days, they are so expensive, can anyone recommend some cheaper options that work just as well? And enough to last me a cycle and a bit on the Fertility Monitor when I start again end of next week ish!

Some positive news, spoken to the GP today and they are going to do my hormone blood test after explaining our plans and situation! They don't normally do a Ultra Scan/HSG so soon with a regular cycle though as I've been tracking my ovulation and still haven't had a positive they said they would first take my hormone level blood test, see what results they come back with and then consider scans etc...

L
xx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oooh how dastardly annoying Misspie!


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Sounds like your egg thinks it's a watched pot and is refusing to boil! How infuriating.

I used the Clear Blue monitor and never found any other sticks suitable for use in them, but if you are checking at a different time of day too with a stand-alone digital OKP, you could maybe save some pennies by buying cheap OPKs and then only using a digital one if you think the cheap one looks positive, to see if it gives you a smiley face. Remeber you'll need to pee in a cup to use one after the other though, else you'll be holding for another 4 hrs!

Great news that they'll test you to see if they can figure out what (if anything) is up though, without keeping you waiting.

Minty
xxx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Tell me about it, this month I haven't even had any period pains or anything!! Grrrrrrr  

Well am testing with the CB Digi OKP ones every morning with the first pee. Which is frustrating as I'm normally over desperate, and need to do the BBT before I get out of bed...............

Plus in any normal circumstances I would get up throughout the night to pee, but I think psychologically I know I can't until the morning, so am probably making my brain over act throughout the night!

L
xx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

What do I need to do to make it go positive?  

L
x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oh dear maybe try a couple of different brands if see if you get anything different  ... have you been doing your BBT?


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah been doing the BBT but only since this Sunday!! Has been showing quite regular pattern. 

At least am going for blood test Friday to put my mind at rest!

L
x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Let us know what the results are

My BBT was regular then started to creep up on day 21 according to my interactive chart off www.fertilityfriend.com... i ovulated on day 20 apparently.... my cycle is only 31-32 days long which is a bit worrying   but im not going to worry about it to much just yet as it wont matter if im robbing one of DP's eggs... i keep calling her the fairy egg mother in jest


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

LMAO   The Fairy Egg Mother, that's a great one!

Well, my chart readings have been:-

Sun 15th - 36.20
Mon 16th - 35.99
Tues 17th - 35.97
Wed 18th - 35.96
Thur 19th - 36.86 (out drinking till 3am, in a hotel and only wen to bed at 3.45 and was up at 7 taking temp, so don't think it counts, plus had been up for my first pee to shet the alcohol in order to do the OPK)

The OPK was still negative today, though wasn't expecting anything less after my heavy work night out!

Am hoping that the blood reults don't take too long to come back!

L
x


----------



## cazinge (Apr 11, 2008)

Have been doing my BBT since the 7th Feb (which was the 1st day of this cycle)
7/2 = 36.38
8/2 = 36.38
9/2 = 36.24
10/2 = 36.23
11/2 = 36.13
12/2 = 36.26
13/2 = 36.45
14/2 = 36.21
15/2 = 36.35
16/2 = 36.32
17/2 = 36.12
18/2 = 36.02
19/2 = 36.12
20/2 = 36.26
I * think * I ovulated on the 18th (d12 of aprox 28/30 day cycle) as I had a temp drop & am pretty sure I had fertile mucus that day. However, haven't seen much of a temp rise since  I'm not doing OPK's yet because they are sooooo expensive!!

Caz x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Caz, 

Well we can certainly keep track together!! 

Hmmmm it's interesting to see your pattern too! Does it actuallty mean anything if you dont have a temp rise? I'm still learning all about this stuff.

The website chemistdirect have the OPK for 15.99 much cheaper than high street, when you do come to test.

I've had mucus but it's not been every day and it's been a bit on and off for the last 15 days, weird!

What your plans with IVF/IUI etc

L
x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi girls 

i was chartting my bbt using the boots kit but i was struggling on where to put my coverline so im now using a interactive one on 

www.fertilityfriend.com

it puts the coverline in for you and tells you what day it thinks you ovulated mine for this cycle says day 20 ... i got my strong + on the OPK on day 19 so i think its right ... little worrying though as my cycle is using only 31 days long i thought i would have ovulated a few days earlier  

EM x



/links


----------



## cazinge (Apr 11, 2008)

I've filled in  a chart & it says "ovulation not yet detected" but it does say you have to have 3 elevated temps for them to think you;'ve ovulated so if I did ovulate on the 18th this wouldn't be until 2moz anyway.

Ooh its all so confusing!

Caz x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Tell me about it!!


And can anyone really tell the difference between the Cervical Mucas

There are so many different types, when you actually have some isn't it always eggwhite in colour and sticky and goey like snot (Sory to be blunt)

The only other time I have is discharge on my knickers which is dry!!


BIZARRE, I really do think this is a difficult stage at teh moment to determine things!!



Maybe not for others! 

L
x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Have also signed up for the fertlity chart on line!!

Lets see how that goes!

Arrrrghhhh I'm so impatient!

L xx


----------



## cazinge (Apr 11, 2008)

Warning TMI Alert:

* Fertile * mucus (as opposed to all the other kinds) [fly] stretches [/fly] between your ffingers, etc

It should stretch at least an inch without snapping (kind of like egg white does) but can stretch lots more!!! If it snaps when u try to stretch it, chances are it's not fertile mucus.

Also, if you look at it under a microscope (which I haven't done) fertile mucus is supposed to look like channels/tunnels (for the sperm to swim in) whereas other kinds of mucus are more like a web/net (which sperm get stuck in).

Obviously if you are doing IUI then your fertile mucus is only important in helping you pinpoint ovulation but if you are inseminating into your cervix then it is virtually pointless doing so unless you have fertile mucus as the other types will prevent sperm getting where it needs to be. Although I'm sure people do get pregnant when they haven't got fertile mucus.

Sorry if TMI

Caz x x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay thanks, how much fun it will be picking it up everytime to determine what type it is.....if only I had a microscope  

I will plot it just in order to determine ovulation!! And hope for the best!!

Whats TMI by the way

L
x


----------



## cazinge (Apr 11, 2008)

TMI = too much information.

I have actually tried to see if any1 I know has a microscope but without success (quite difficult to think of excuses abt why u need it tho!!!   )

I plot mine but only if I notice it, I don't use a speculum & go looking for it   but if I get desperate enough I might!!!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Like you caz, I'm gonna continue and plot it in a way that - Its here, Its not!! lol



There's so much to take note of as well, even down to a twinge or if you sneezed! LMAO

How long have you been plotting for now?


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Just noticed you got married a day before us last year......we got married on the 11/10/08 in New Forest!!

x


----------



## cazinge (Apr 11, 2008)

Starting doing my temp at the start of this cycle (7th feb) but tried to work out my cycle length & ovulation (using fertile mucus) since xmas time (ish).

Am looking into getting a fertility monitor and am tempted by http://www.zetek.net/ovacue_fertility_monitor.htm eventhough ts twice as much as the ClearBlue & can only be got from the US, although doesn't use pee strips so is 1 off purchase price! It is more effective than ClearBlue (supposedly) & I know someone who used it (& is preggers) & she rates it A LOT. DW is not sure that is it really worth the expense but is also happy that we may stop BBT once we have a fertility monitor & so wont have to wake up early to do temp on our day off!!! 

Caz

Btw, we got married in Llangollen at http://www.wildpheasanthotel.co.uk/

/links


----------



## cazinge (Apr 11, 2008)

Temperature dropped to 36.16 today   fertilityfriend.com still says "ovulation not yet detected" altho I am convinced I ovulated on the 18th. If my temp hasn't stayed up I supposse it means I either haven't ovulated or my progesterone levels are too low. We'll wait & see what happens next cycle I guess


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

would you not have a blood test done on your cd 21 to see if you have physically ovulated and monitor has missed it.  I used to ovulate slightly later in my cycle. I used to do the temp and never got to grips with the CM

Good luck
L x


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> ...and never *got to grips* with the CM


 so to speak


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

That makes too of us not getting to grips with the CM. All I know is sometimes I have some, some times I don't! 

Caz, would it be worth the same as JJ suggested, to get your blood tests done this time round? The temperature things does also scare me too.

Mind rose Sat and Sun by about 0.2, but only for these 2 days and it dropped again today. Though Saturday and Sunday we did have late nights and didn't get up until midday both days. So I would imagien this is due to that!

I can't wait to go back to the doctors on Friday and discuss my results, I'm hoeping there isn't a problem!!! But trying to be realstic about it if there is an do as much research as I can, in order to try and get the doctors to do more tests! My DW just keeps saying to me I'm being negative and to stop thinking this, and that I'm being un-realistic about it and thinking that I may have something wrong with me........................................ME never!!!!!

Caz, I'll let you know how I get on with the CB fertility monitor when I start end of this month hopefully, that's unless my body has gone into spasm as I'm tracking it all so closely!!

Lovely venue for the wedding by the way 

x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

im on day 30 of my cycle and im thinking AF is due on wednesday morning... but i have no usual AF pains so maybe im wrong....

Misspie... DP also keeps telling me off as im convinced theres gonna be something wrong with me also!!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't you just love our hormones!!!

I used to always have irregular periods and sometimes when I did have them, they would be unbearable......they haven't been bad for the last 6-8mths so can't complain.

Though I rememebr going to the doctors (different doctors surgery to now) and they advised that they wouldn't even consider anything unless I was starting to try for a family, the only thing they would consider was to put me on birth control and I had done this previously as ended up coming down with a huge spell of thrush so came off it! And said no thanks I'd ratehr not, I'm in no need for it anyway 

Though I bet you now I start to have a few issues and tests, they won't fulfil as I'm not in a normal hetrosexual couple trying for a family for the last few years and had no luck! Will be interestign to see what happens Friday.....I can't wait, though want to be armed with the defensive armo just incase!

I'm on day 28 of my cycle and think I'm currently expecting period friday 27th...............Wohooo how much fun it is !! but not that I think i may have my period on our holiday to mexico (

X


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

lesbo_mum said:


> im on day 30 of my cycle and im thinking AF is due on wednesday morning... but i have no usual AF pains so maybe im wrong....
> 
> Misspie... DP also keeps telling me off as im convinced theres gonna be something wrong with me also!!


Hi 

Don't worry! I have been exatly the same way, i'm sure you will be fine. I felt so nervous after having the first lot of blood tests done as I was really worried they'd come back with some awful result, but thankfully they were just fine. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry  xxx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hows the procedures going for the egg sharing? Is it saving you much compared to the basic IVF costs?

L x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey 

Yes it's saving us loads! We get the IVF for free, and just have to pay for the sperm and a few tests, as Lynn (DP) is a midwife, she has done a load of the blood tests for me, which has again saved us a load of cash. So basically it's just the sperm we have to pay for.

Amber xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Misspie- My AF's use to be awful as well but since i've lost some weight they have been so much better for the last 2yrs (BMI use to be 43 now 35!) I've been tested for PCOS in the past and that came back all clear so the dr put the pain and heavyness down to weight and i reckon he was correct!! Still no AF niggles yet but i do feel bloated and i could eat a truck load of food so maybe  

Im dying to start tx now but DP says we have to hold off as we are flying to new york in december and she says its bad to fly pregnant... im hunting on the net for info to prove her wrong   We're still in limbo and to weather to use her eggs or just use mine and do IUI... i think as much as we both want to use her eggs i dont think we will end up doing it as IVF is so much more invasive i think we'll try IUI and if that doesnt work then do IVF and i'll steel her eggs... which im happy with as EC sounds like it is scary  

Em x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i spoke to soon AF niggles just started


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

*****-mum - I flew when I was 30 weeks pregnant and it was fine. I had to get a letter from my midwife to say I was having a healthy pregnancy to show the airline, but they didn't even ask for it. There are different deadlines on different airlines but I think its about 35 weeks is the max you can be to fly. And its not because its not safe, they just don't want to make any emergency landings due to labour commencing! We fly to Australia on 1st May and I'm due for my IUI this week! Not ideal I know, but the honeymoon was booked along time ago (we're visiting DP's family, she's an Ozzie) and we're on a time limit with using our saved sperm up, so its all action go for us. Obviously though you don't want to be too pregnant whilst struggling around a big city. At 30 weeks in Prague at really hot temperatures, I really struggled. Felt so heavy lugging myself around all the sight seeing things!! Didn't help as I had SPD.

Good luck in your decisions over using DP's eggs with IVF or going for IUI.

Jo x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Amber - thanks, just can't wait till Friday and to see the doctor. As really want to take things to the next step now! 

Jo/Em - We are flying to Mexico in May, and I asked both the clinic and GP about flying while pregnant and neither advised me not to, though did mention towards the last tri-mester is not advisable and also many airlines may not allow it anyway.
We were hoping to get started in March on our first attempt, but no aiming for April, dependingon results etc

Em - I'm suprised you can wait until after Dec this year.....that just seems so so so long away! You seem too excited to let DP stop you 

xxx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

I know what you mean! We are both so excited for our appointment! It's all so much waiting and excitment and worrying with this it seems, waiting for appointments and results etc and worrying if they'll be ok and being excited that it just might work - eeek! 

With regards to the flying, especially if it's a long flight, a main concern is often about developing a DVT, as opposed to any worried about the baby/going into prem labour. Just make sure you get up every hour and walk around, and do the leg-stretchy exercises they tell you to do  x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Misspie- I know december i so so long away im counting down the months   Im hoping i can nag her a bit more and get her down to June this year but i dont hold out much hope.. DP is the one boss in our relationship although if im honest i can normally get what i want    

Im loving the new pic.. did you both where dresses to your CP? we did i dont know many couples who have both worn dresses... Have you got any of your other pic's i love having a nose at peoples wedding pics i've already seen Caz's which were lovely.

Pinktink- Good luck for friday!! im always getting up on flights i hate sitting still for to long plus we have DVT's in the family so i have ot keep moving!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Ahh thanks Em, yeah we both wore dresses. You can have at look at our pics on :-

www.shootinghip.com

click on wedding, then gallary and then click here for more additional samples, and you will see us as the first couple in the series!!!

Ohhh your like me I like being nosey at other peoples pics...thats why ******** is soo much fun! Do you have anywhere I can see yours? Would be great to see Caz's too!!

I really should be working to make the company money!! lol I just fixed a ship WOOHOOOO!!! Thing's are so difficult in this climate!

L
x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i'll have a nose you can see some of my now proffessional ones on ** feel free to add me!

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=177410&id=539880713#/photo.php?pid=4790810&id=539880713

/links


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

which of you is the brunnette?? she's stole my wedding style lol


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

LMAO        

Thats Katie my other half!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

You both look beautiful on your wedding day - and can see what you were saying about "same style" lol

Have you ventured over to Ikea yet? We were down at the weekend and both our families thought we were down for Ikea - errrrrrrrrrrrr NO!!! We stayed away as we knew we would want to be buying baby things and we can't! (Bad luck)

So whatever we end buying anywhere becasue we like it we end up giving to our godchildren - they are spoilt rotten.!

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks chick you both look stunning in your dresses! 

We have not ventured to Ikea yet but we popped to "Scum" sorry Southampton last thursday to go to west quay for a spot of shopping and the Ikea car park was full... but the roads werent grid locked like they thought they would be!

I keep buying baby things for my friends kids i think they think im some odd stalker lady lol  another one of my friends is due next friday but she doesnt know what she is having yet so i havent bought anything yet but im off work next thursday and friday so as soon as we find out im off to shop lol


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Well update :-

Went for blood tests on the 20th for progsterone and got results today, which showed were low and I hadn't ovulated. Though doc took them again this morning as she advise that becuase I had no period today (32nd day of cycle) I may have ovulated this week, but even if I did it woulnd't be good due to being so late in cycle etc etc

So now need to wait for the results again!!! Depending on them, she has mentioned that she will then consider another prgesterone tests in March to see if that shows defierently, or if we can catch it right the FSW, LH, and the other ones that need taking in the 1-5 day of my cycle!!

I mentioned that a few years ago, I used to be un-regular and have very heavy periods, that sometimes would knock me out for a day or so. And when mentioned at the doctors they wouldn't investigate further unless I was starting to have a family......now is that time 

Katie came with me, as we were hoping it was all okay or to talk about further opportunities, but we didn't yet as need to wait for next lot of results. but when we came out, it was funny as she kept saying to me, she couldn't believe how excited the doctor seemed to what we were trying to do and came across she would try help where she could...!!!
But a little further down the lines, she mentioned she would be mroe than willing to refer us to the local feritlity clinci in Oxford, the John Radcliffe, if we needed to go for medicated IUI or IVF!!

I'm such an impatient person, just want to get started.  

Keeping you posted 

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oh thats a bugger!! 

Well my AF arrived today finally   im excited to be starting a new chart lol


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

i flew to san francisco when i was about 13 weeks pg. those long haul flights have a lot of space to wander around in. we went for lots of strolls


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

I want to start my new chart!!!  

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh still no AF.........

Bloody womanly cycles!!!!

Going to phone the doctors tomorrow to see if they have my new blood results in!

x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

well my AF may be here but now im worrying that its to light... i've had one medium to heavy day and the rest is light to spotting   sorry TMI  

let me know how your blood test results are hun!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Try not to worry Emm, I'm sure it will be fine. Just keep an eye on your cycles and plot carefully.

I've given up with my BBT as it's all over the place due to me keep waking up a night! Just want to start it again on my new cycle now!!

Got my results back today and spoke to my GP, who has booked me in for another progesterone blood test tomorrow, as this one came back low again and no signs of ovulation... 

Still no AF.......

Our GP is so friendly and very helpful!!! I also mentioned about the other blood tests in the first 5 days of my period and she agreed that it would be good to do these too now as soon as my period starts to phone up and book some blood tests, then we can compare these reults too with another progesterone blood test in the next cycle.

So best foot forward. I had a bit of a stomach pain last night, jab in the left side, so think I may have suddenly ovulated, but hey even if I have it sooo late in my cycle, I'm on like day 37 today!!!!!

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

any sign of your AF yet misspie  

My weight lose is slowly getting now.. 17.5 pounds off woo hoo...mind you still got lots to go


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats on the weight loss so far...your doing well, what are you doing?

We have started our exercise again and going to try the healthy eating again.....summer is not far away so salads will be more enjoyable!!

AND.....................

Finally, this morning my AF arrived!!!! I was more than glad to put day 1 on the CB fertility monitor!! WOOOHOOO! Will start my BBT again in the morning and track again properly!! (MUST do it)

Going to phone the doctors first thing Monday and try and get my appointment for the rest of the blood tests!! My work collegues think I have something wrong with me, keep going in with all these punch holes and tape attached to my arms as the nurses/doctors keep struggling to get blood out of me!! lol
I don't normally have a problem when I give blood!! HEHEHEHEHE 

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

woo hoo glad your AF showed up!

Im doing weight watchers i lost 3 stone on slimming world before my CP and after xmas i had started putting on a bit again (about 10 pounds ish) so thought i'd try weight watchers this time and god its so much easier than slimming world!!

Good luck with your bloods tomorrow let me know how it goes chick!

Em x


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

hiya evry1, hope u dnt mind me joinin u i was with slimming world and lst 3 stone and have now joined weight wtchers 2 weeks ago and have lost 8 pound so far. we are going for tx this month 1st time iui so needed to lose 3 stone


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya Kelz

im thinking we should make our own weight lose thread!! 

Who are you having your TX with? i've got about 2 and a half stone left to lose!

Em x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

one thread made

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180755.0


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

hiya we are having tx at london womens clinic, i have been losing weight since i went 4 our first consultation last august i am still above bmi 30 but consultant said it was ok to go ahead with tx as i had lost a lot of weight since he last seen me, i will still try 2 lose weight when im havin injections etc


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oh thats interesting as i didnt bother going to the LWC as i knew they would want my BMI to be below 30 and thought i will never get there... hope u dont mind me asking but what was your BMI when he said he would treat you?


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

bmi of 32 but i said i was still going to try to lose more weight. what clinic are u in. it prob depends on u consultant why dnt u give ur clinic a ring and explain that u have lost 3 stone and explain that u want to start asap if u dont mind me asking are u nhs or private?


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

We are still deciding on which clinic to use the LWC said BMI of 30 and the Esperance said they dont mind what my BMI is although they would prefer it to be as low as poss but would provide me with TX.

Im thinking of going to the LWC for a seminar evening just to have a nose but i know some of the girls on here have given them mixed reviews and they are so damn expensive!! We have to be treated private where ever we go as the NHS dont want to know as we are a same sex couple...


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

I think the lossing weight/getting fit is genrally a good idea, even if you don't actually need to do it for ttx. 


it certainly builds you mentally and physcially for all the emotional strains now and tomorrow. Plus means you are nice and fit for when you have to do all that runing aorund after a child 

Hehehehe Looking forward to joining the weight losse thread!!

Phoned the doctors this morning and only thing they could do was to get me in first thing tomorrow, and that was only becuase I begged her for something with anyone!!!......Luckily she listened to me as she couldn't do anything for blood tests until later in the week and then my 5 days would be past!

Phew  

Watch this space....will see if they have the progesterone level results then too!

L
x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

good luck!!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Hey,

Does anyone know about what the progesterone levels mean. The nurse told me today the levels as I asked, so I could ask you guys but said that they were all low.

20th Feb - 3 (low/normal) (Day 25)
27th Feb - 6 (low/normal) (Day32)
05th Mar - 7 (low/normal) (Day 3

I was going to ask her what they meant and what is the norm for ovulating, but she was stressing taking all my other blood tests!! lol


Appreciate your comments!

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

I just wanted to post quick to say i went out and brought myself some clueblue opk today and did a test and got a   woo hoo!! I only tested today on the off chance as i think im gonna ovulate in about 2 days according to my BBT chart.


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

YAY Em   thats a good sign! 

I brought some cheap tesco sticks, and I am still confused...as the test line has been darker than the control line (from the instructions meaning I am due to ovulate) for a three days...that can't be right surely?! I had decided not to stress to much and just wait till my consultation to figure it all out more lol.

s x x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i bought some cheap ones and got positives for about 2 wks so knew they must be wrong so thought i'd try clear blue digital as everyone seems to rant about them lol


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Em - congrats on the positive......that is a great sign!!! 

S - I wouldn't worry too much abotu the cheap ones, sometimes they seem to work, sometimes they don't. But stick to a brand, so you get used to what results your seeing.

I'm still going strong with the FM and will start the OPK's possibly saturday if not Sunday as this is the first day I should star on as suggested on the CB instructions. I'm hoping to geta  Big smiley face this time, though don't think I will.

Went back to doctors yesterday and sat down with her regarding my blood results. My FSH is a bit low and LH a bit high, aparently a slight concern of mild PSOC (GREAT)  
Though on a positive note, she is now going to refer us straight to the Oxford John Radcliffe Fertlitiy Unit to get more advice now on the next step, just incase there is no point in going to Denmark and we look at options with them.
I have to stay positive, as we only really started our journey properly beg Feb, with our phone call to Denmark, and today we are already being referred to the fertility unit. 

I really need to get on the weight issue, so going to get over our friends visiting this weekend and start and been cruel to be kind on Monday. Even going to try and get up early and go for a run!! (Watch this space)

Can anyone else advise how long it took to receive a referal date/appointment from it being mentioned at GP?

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry about the Mild PSOC... dont worry yourself to much Aimee had mile PSOC and she concieved on 3rd attempt natural IUI    

We are going to get our GP referal the first week or May as we are off then.... depending on how long that takes and all the tests etc i'd like to do first IUI in December once we are back from NY i hope to ovulate after we are back... i think i will if i've worked it ok lol


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi L and Em, thanks for the info on sticks, I think I will buy brand name next time round (even though I told myself I wouldnt buy any until after the consultation lol).

L, sorry about the mold PSOC, but as Em says try not to worry to much. How exciting about the referral. My GP hopefully sent a referral end of last week for us, I am going to ring the clinic tomorrow to check whether it has been received, hoping an appt date will soon be issued after that! Seems we will be in waiting together for consultation!

S x x x


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi all

I know all GP's and hospitals are different by my GP refered me 14th Jan and I had my fisrt appointment 3 weeks later!! So hopefully you won't be waiting long /  chasing the postman for a letter lol 

As for ovulation sticks, we are going straight to IVF Egg share so don't really need them but have been monitoring for the past few months. My cycle is 35 days ish, last month the kit said to test from day 18 and I got a pos on day 22 - so ovulated 2 days later ish and AF came 14 days later. Now this month I'm all muddled as tested on day 18 and got a pos on day 18 and 19 so just need to see if AF comes early !! agh annoying  

Jody


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Monthy cycles there so evil arnt they!!


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Certainly are, they know when your watching and decide to hide   or come early when you've got something planned !


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

mine always arrives at the most inconvient times like the day before i go on a beach holiday lol


----------

